# Asaseaban's ED Adventure



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

The adventure begins September 3rd, 2009 :wave:


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Have a great trip.
Don't forget to report back on a regular basis à la Hayden


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats, look forward to pics/write-up! Be safe!


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

DXK said:


> Have a great trip.
> Don't forget to report back on a regular basis à la Hayden


Will try. Hayden has set the bar pretty high 


Vitacura said:


> Congrats, look forward to pics/write-up! Be safe!


Will do. Thanks


sfbayrealtor1 said:


> Enjoy!


Thanks.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Bag is all pack and ready








.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

safe travels! We are leaving on Sunday 9/6 for Munich also. :thumbup:


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip! It's worth the wait!


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

SANguru said:


> safe travels! We are leaving on Sunday 9/6 for Munich also. :thumbup:


Thanks SANguru. Safe trip to you too.


hayden said:


> Have a safe and enjoyable trip! It's worth the wait!


Thanks Hayden. From your reporting i definitely know it's worth the wait.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Details?*

Flying out of Dulles? Weather looking good?

Have a great time at the Welt. Allow yourself enough time there or plan to return on your next trip.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

djlfp said:


> Flying out of Dulles? Weather looking good?
> 
> Have a great time at the Welt. Allow yourself enough time there or plan to return on your next trip.


Yes. Flying out of IAD. The weather looks gorgeous and the flight is going to be ontime. Since they don't have the plant tour on Saturday i'll tour the welt and the museum (if it's open).


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

asaseaban said:


> Yes. Flying out of IAD. The weather looks gorgeous and the flight is going to be ontime. Since they don't have the plant tour on Saturday i'll tour the welt and the museum (if it's open).


Indeed gorgeous weather today. Keep posting the pictures to ensure great weather in Europe too. 

Have a safe trip...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Safe travels! I'm jealous! I already want to go back and get another one, and I was just there in May.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

adc said:


> Indeed gorgeous weather today. Keep posting the pictures to ensure great weather in Europe too.
> 
> Have a safe trip...


Thanks adc.


Snareman said:


> Safe travels! I'm jealous! I already want to go back and get another one, and I was just there in May.


Don't be jealous...your next ED trip will be here in no time


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

asaseaban said:


> Don't be jealous...your next ED trip will be here in no time


3 years...


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Greetings from Munich!

We landed safely but the weather is very very disappointing...rainny...cloudy...gloomy and 22c 

I used my BofA card that i had sign up for online about two weeks ago to get money from the DB ATM (i higly recommend this. They were selling .6178 euro for $1 at the airport currency exchange). Whilst i was taking pictures my wife was getting the bags and forgot one bag. However, Lufthanza is deliving it to the hotel for 13 euros. First crisis averted 

DB ATM near Terminal II baggage claim (BofA CheckCard or Debit card accepted)









BMW engine roars near baggage claim area









Since Rolf and Peter are on vacation we decided to take the Lufthanza shuttle bus (10.50 euros one way per person) and then took a taxi (15 euros) to the hotel.

Views from the shuttle on the way from the airport



























We're staying at the Four Points by Sheraton Hotel which is a 5 minute walk to the BMW Welt and very convenient.

Hotel lobby









Executive room









Delivery is tomorrow Saturday Sept 5 but the plant tour is closed on Saturdays so i'm going to the Welt to see if they'll let us do the plant tour today and then delivery tomorrow.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

asaseaban said:


> The adventure begins September 3rd, 2009 :wave:


Whew ... can't wait to learn more.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Good news. I will be able to take the plant tour tomorrow due to start of production. 

Also, i was able to check-in and sign all my documets today and i'm skipping the 1/2 hr F02 guide/overview. The new delivery time is 12:30 and the plant tour is 9:30 (they'll print new cards to reflect the new time tomorrow).

Here are some pictures...

Side view of the Welt









Group on their way to plant tour









New Z4 sDrive23i build in Germany


















Premium Lounge









What i called "The Welt all you can eat and drink lounge"









The infamous stairs...bringing you one step closer to your delivery


















Checkout this video for what this biker was doing at the welt





BMW headquarters and Museum









Welt Card ($15 discount at the Welt Restaurant and $10 discount at the accessories shop.)









I'm going to take a nap and then we'll go out and explore Munich night life and get something to eat.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Does it has A/C in each room? and How is the size of the bathroom? I stayed there once pre-renovation, it was hot and bathroom was tiny. At least the decor at lobby and room look much improved.:thumbup:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

mason said:


> Does it has A/C in each room? and How is the size of the bathroom? I stayed there once pre-renovation, it was hot and bathroom was tiny. At least the decor at lobby and room look much improved.:thumbup:


No A/C in the room that we're staying in but the weather is cool so we're not that uncomfortable. Just like the simple fact that its 5 minutes walk to and from the Welt.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

DonnaBlackson said:


> Wow, you got some really great pictures!!! i loved the pictures from the shuttle on the road with the signs... and the hotel looks really nice and cozy!!


Thanks DOnnaBlackson!



DonnaBlackson said:


> just saw the Rome pictures!! beautiful photos!! the square area looked like a nice place to explore, probably nice restaurants and places to visit.... The art work on the ceiling is amazing, the beautiful detail...stunning archictecture!


Yes the square area is very nice and they have good restaurants and nice stores incase you want to shop as you tour (learn that thru my wife). The architecture of these buildings in Rome is stunning and jaw dropping. How they managed to do all these things thousands of years ago is mind boggling.



FrankAZ said:


> I had exactly the same on my 328i ED pick-up 2nd June 2009.
> 
> I had a few navigational oddities on my ED which I blamed on the test maps. In retrospect they now seem amusing but at the time they were irritating. A couple of times it would send me back and forth between two traffic circles (I would still be there, ping-ponging between those traffic circles, if I had blindly followed the navigation) and it tried to take me on a 200 mile wild goose chase across Italy rather than driving a few miles down an autostrada. Plus, the well documented missing roads, black-holes in downtown Prague, and directions to a dead-end in Italy which looked like it had been a dead-end since before Nero was a boy. In short, I was unable to entirely trust the nav system for critical journeys (driving to hotels before a lock-out closure, driving to airports to catch flights, driving to appointments to meet relatives and friends) and had to have my road atlas open on my wife's lap just in case.
> 
> Ah, happy days. Can't wait to get back.


I only had one issue with the test map and thats when it asked me make a uturn in the middle of A1 on the trip to Amsterdam. Other than that it was great. But i did had print out of google maps for every one of my destinations...as a backup.



JSpira said:


> Why would there be one? :dunno:
> 
> Nice Fotos, btw!


I assume most international airports have customs or immigration checkpoints.



MSY-MSP said:


> I read that more as "I cannot believe it took me 1.5 hours to get out of the airport, when there is no customs and immigration." So to me it was implying how slow the airport is in actually delievering bags.
> 
> Asaseaban nice photos, great looking car and it looks to have been an enjoyable trip.


Thanks MSY-MSP. The trip has been FANTASTIC and i miss driving the car but i definitely dont miss it here in Rome...seeing the way they drive and how the roads look.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

We spend most of our day touring the rest of Rome and Vatican CIty and then hit the mall so my wife can do her shopping. We plan on going to the beach today to relax and take it all in. Tomorrow our adventure comes to an end as we fly back to the US.

Here are a few pictures.

Corpo della Gendarmeria dello Stato della Città del Vaticano (Vatican Police OR Security)



























View of Rome from Trinita del Monti









Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II









Villa Medici









Some ancient remains i found on the top of a hill a couple of meters from the Colosseo


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

asaseaban said:


> I assume most international airports have customs or immigration checkpoints.


That is one of the benefits of the EU: there are no customs or immigration checks on arrivals (flight, train, ferry, car, etc.) from other EU countries. Unless of course, there is some huge G8 or EU summit taking place in the country that you are arriving to/leaving from.

And as others have said repeatedly, excellent pics! Even my wife has been checking out your updates!


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Patrick said:


> That is one of the benefits of the EU: there are no customs or immigration checks on arrivals (flight, train, ferry, car, etc.) from other EU countries. Unless of course, there is some huge G8 or EU summit taking place in the country that you are arriving to/leaving from.
> 
> And as others have said repeatedly, excellent pics! Even my wife has been checking out your updates!


Thanks Patrick for that explanation...it makes sense to me now. Thank your wife for me for checking out my updates. Glad am able to share my experience


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

We are staying at La Mason Jolie residence. Its about 15 minute drive from Leonard DaVince Airport (FCO), 3 km from the beach and about 30 minutes drive to the Colosseum. It has being very convenient for us. There are a couple of local restaurants within walking distance and so far all the ones we have being too has good Italian food.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

We spend the afternoon at the beach and the short walk from where we are staying to the beach was leisurely and fun. The beach was quiet with a handful of people. After swimming for a while we decided not to ruin our trip by baking in the sun since we did not bring any sun block so we had some pizza on the way back to our residence and enjoyed a nap.

Pictures of the beach.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Tomorrow we catch an early flight back to the states. 

WOW! what a trip! It has been more fun and adventurous than i imagined.

From Rome its goodnight. From Europe its goodbye


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice pics of Rome. Rome really can't be beat as far as Europe goes IMO - it's a great city even with all the tourists. Can't wait to go back - considering it for my ED in May, but I don't think I would attempt to drive the new car there.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

asaseaban said:


> Tomorrow we catch an early flight back to the states.


Have a safe trip home. Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing, I think I've looked through all your pictures, but I don't think I've seen a picture of you.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the great report! The trip may seem too short, but those wonderful memories last a lifetime. To a safe return! :thumbup:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

We've made it home safely. Thanks to all for your thoughts and well wishes. Our first ED has being more than we imagined and look forward to the next one...soon.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Home! Have you checked the Harms site to see if you've been scheduled for a ship?


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Welcome Home! Have you checked the Harms site to see if you've been scheduled for a ship?


Thanks Hayden! It feels good to be back home but i hated the drive from the airport home. Didn't realized how driving sucks here untill i drove thru Europe. But home is home 

Yes. I checked the Harms site and here is the information it listed for me:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Beenthere said:


> Makes you REALLY appreciate ED, doesn't it !


Yes it does. The next ED plan is already on the drawing board


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Just check the E.H. Harms website and my vessel name and departure date has changed without any notification :dunno:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

The Harms website is not showing anything for Bill of Lading Date as of 10/02/2009 0752 and BMWNA website is still showing "Awaiting transportation" but i check the marinetraffic website and UNDINE got underway 10/01/2009 2230.

I'm hoping it docks in NJ on Oct 15, 2009 as scheduled or earlier


----------



## 10M3MAN (Sep 29, 2009)

Where you able to keep the front plate??


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

10M3MAN said:


> Where you able to keep the front plate??


Nope! They said i was not able to remove any of the license plates, however, had i drop it off in Amsterdam then i'll be able to take the front plate. According to my CA the car will be delivered with both plates still on it so he'll keep 'em for me.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

You can track it and make sure it got loaded to the vessel using https://att.2wglobal.com/ and put in the VIN # in the Cargo ID Field on the Track and trace link.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

wmo168 said:


> You can track it and make sure it got loaded to the vessel using https://att.2wglobal.com/ and put in the VIN # in the Cargo ID Field on the Track and trace link.


The https://att.2wglobal.com website is asking me for username and password which i don't have. What should i do?


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Just checked https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage website and it shows my car is onboard UNDINE vessel :freakdanc


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

6 days after vessel departed bmwusa.com Track Your BMW is still showing "Awaiting Transportation"


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Almost there...car is at VPC.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

"Track & Trace" link has been busted for well over a month. W&W hasn't fixed it for some reason.



wmo168 said:


> You can track it and make sure it got loaded to the vessel using https://att.2wglobal.com/ and put in the VIN # in the Cargo ID Field on the Track and trace link.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Just got a call today from BMW Sales that my car has being released to trucking. The car should have being delivered to me on 10/31/2009 but the bumper was damaged onboard the vessel and had to be replaced. Took almost a week to get that done. So now trucking has 48hours to load my car and then there's another 24hr travel time for it to get to my dealership. Then my dealership has to do the VA state inspection and emission, install the tags and then i can pickup my car. 

What a mess


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Surprise! Surprise!! Surprise!!!

Went over to the dealership today to sell them my old F02 and get a loaner untill my car arrives but to my surprise the manager told me my car was just offloaded from the truck a few momemts ago. I was soooo excited i went back to the parking area to take some pictures. Feels good to see the car again 










Notice the missing front tags...the entire front bumper was replaced at VPC. Apparently the bumper was scratch/damaged aboard the vessel.






















































Unfortunately the car was not ready for me to take home since it was put in transport mode and now the dealership has to clear that and do some other stuff to it including detailing. The good news is i'm taking redelivery at 10am this Saturday. :freakdanc


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

*BMWUSA website behind in update/car status.*

The car left VPC on Tuesday and was delivered to the Dealership on Thursday but still no update yet.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

After 54 days of patiently waiting...redelivery is complete. What a journey!!!

Car ready and waiting for me at dealership









































...felt like ED all over again 

































This has being one sweet (driving thru EU) and sour (waiting) adventure and i'll love to do it all over again.

Thanks to everyone for your support, contribution, and assistance in helping me pull this off. It was FANTASTIC :thumbup:


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats! Did the dealership fill in the holes from the front plate holder? (Or I am just not seeing the holes...)


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Congrats! Did the dealership fill in the holes from the front plate holder? (Or I am just not seeing the holes...)


There entire bumper was replaced at VPC due to scratch or damage (not sure exactle what happened) but when I preview the car on Thursday and didn't see any front license plate bracket I ask my CA not to put them on and when I went in today sure enough there was no front plate. I'm trying to get the double-sided 3m tape that dealerships use to afix their badge/logo on their cars and try that to see how long it will hold the front plates on.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

OH HAPPY DAY!!!!!!

Congrats! Great day for a drive ... :drive: Enjoy the beautiful northern Virginia roads. Georgetown Pike and Great Falls would make for a very nice ride today indeed.


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow! What an excellent write-up! Thank you. I spent nearly a day slowly going thru the pictures and the story. Car looks fantastic. I like the one with the E39 on the right side in Amsterdam!!! :thumbup: Ahhhem....


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats asaseaban, I have followed your ED posts and I bet you are like a little kid on Christmas morning right now. Beautiful car.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

asaseaban said:


> There entire bumper was replaced at VPC due to scratch or damage (not sure exactle what happened) but when I preview the car on Thursday and didn't see any front license plate bracket I ask my CA not to put them on and when I went in today sure enough there was no front plate. I'm trying to get the double-sided 3m tape that dealerships use to afix their badge/logo on their cars and try that to see how long it will hold the front plates on.


Two years ago for my ED they taped the euro plate to the front of my 5er and it is still there. I was thinking about removing it about 6 months ago but, was worried what my come off with it.


----------

